# IC's - water-gold



## amon13 (Mar 4, 2011)

So i was looking in internet for some info about IC's and found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeGEkHa0Y5E
how do you think is it TRUE...?
(the name of this clip is- Fiwa Rules)


----------



## Drewbie (Mar 4, 2011)

3 grams from 800 IC's.

~US$140 worth (once refined to .999)

Hours of labour to pound down 800 IC's in a tiny wee mortar and pestle?

Quantity of gold lost in the process?

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Oz (Mar 4, 2011)

He probably lost more gold than he saved with his crude panning method.


----------



## Fournines (Mar 4, 2011)

I wonder if it would be better to grind those ICs in a Blendtec blender? They seem to grind up anything...iphones, ect....

ICs, CPUS....will they blend??

http://www.willitblend.com/


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 4, 2011)

Fournines said:


> I wonder if it would be better to grind those ICs in a Blendtec blender? They seem to grind up anything...iphones, ect....
> 
> ICs, CPUS....will they blend??
> 
> http://www.willitblend.com/


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## texan (Mar 5, 2011)

Blendtec...

Who needs a ball mill....Honey...I know what I want for my birthday.....

Texan


----------



## Smack (Mar 24, 2011)

I told him I would buy that drain from him!


----------



## simulacra10 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to take the powder and boil it. I would think that after boiling the carbon would rise to the top and the heavy metals would fall to the bottom. then you just skim the carbon off the top.


----------

